# Can you do "Atkins" and still gain mucsle?



## mantosof (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi
I need help.

Im 36 5" 7 male. Was totally sedentary.  I began Atkins on June 5, 2003 at 230 pnds. I have lifted free weights (heavy) 3 times a week, and gone to boxing class 2x a week for cardio. I am down to 180 (50 pnds in 5 months).  I want to get down to 150.
But im not seeing my muscles grow..i work like a dog until failure. They seem harder for sure, but not larger.

My diet looks like this:
BR: 1 egg + 5 whites, 2 cups brocolli, 2 oz cheddar cheese
Lnch: Can of Tuna, 2 tb Mayo and 2 cups salad.
DR: 16 oz chicken breast + 10 cherry tomatoes.

I also take a Ultra Vita-Man multi vitamin ( seems loaded with stuff).

Im happy i lost so much weight but is there seomthing i could do to DO THIS BETTER??

Thanks!


----------



## Premo55 (Nov 19, 2003)

I would say no, you cannot gain LBM through Atkins, unless you're at the stage of Atkins where you are taking in a steady amount of low GI carbohydrates daily. If you're in the keto period, and you're not incorporating carb-ups, then no, you are not going to see gains in lean muscle mass. Also, your diet needs work. 16 ounces of chicken breast at once? That's how much chicken I eat in three separate meals! You should be eating 6 meals, spaced 3 hours between each other. Also, cherry tomatoes are tiny, and aren't Atkins friendly either, are they? Change the tomatoes to cruciferous vegetables, romaine lettuce, cucumbers, kale, endives or spinach...or a blend of all of them...

Also, what is your water intake? If you want to gain muscle mass...you NEED carbs...you CAN lose weight AND eat carbs at the same time..you jst need the right carbs.

Peace.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mantosof *_
> Hi
> I need help.
> 
> ...



Dude this is only about 1200-1400 calories by my estimate, which is way too little for you.  Your diet needs to be more consistent by eating more often throughout the day and include more calories.  Right now your body is eating all of your muscle (a common occurence with the Atkins diet).  Healthy weight loss is one to two pounds PER WEEK, which means you are losing weight too fast.  

Your muscles will not grow unless you do things properly.  You are in the right place for advice, though...first thing I would do is add two snacks to your daily meals in between your breakfast/lunch and lunch/dinner.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

You could always read this Guide to Cutting, Bulking & Maint.

Why does everyone not see this Sticky


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2003)

Hmmmm....................why should I read when someone will tell me??


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2003)

That was my opinion on the general consensus


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Why does everyone not see this Sticky



I think this is b/c most people use the "see new posts" link which shows by-passes the stickies.


----------



## mantosof (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. What im gathering is that i cant do both, 

When your chubby - its hard to NOT want to lose weight as quickly as possible. Socially and emotionally.

So i can either: 

stay at 1400 calories a day and do only cardio. Then when im thin, i can lift and eat 2500 calories a day to maintain low body fat, and build muscle.

or
lose only a pound a week (ie..increase my calories to around 2200 a day). Lift and cardio, and only lose a pound a week. Will take a year to get down to goal.

Should i add a Whey protein powder as well?

Thanks

ps  - that would explain why im always sore - day after a lift im sore. I was taught you dont get sore once your muscles get used to the motion and weight.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mantosof *_
> Thanks for the tips. What im gathering is that i cant do both,
> 
> When your chubby - its hard to NOT want to lose weight as quickly as possible. Socially and emotionally.
> ...




I understand exactly what you are saying here. I am down about 50 lbs (70 of fat) and am very tempted to cut my calories to speed things up. However, that will do nothing but 1) kill my metabolism and 2) make me more likely to gain the weight back when I up my calories.

It sucks, but the best thing you can do is just keep your calories a little below maintenance and let time do it's thing. This is what I am doing and I have little fear of putting my weight back on b/c it has become habit now.

FWIW...Pepper


----------



## Jodi (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I think this is b/c most people use the "see new posts" link which shows by-passes the stickies.


Any suggestions on a different name to make it more noticable?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I think this is b/c most people use the "see new posts" link which shows by-passes the stickies.


Fade does that but I just don't like it myself


----------



## butterfly (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mantosof *_
> ps  - that would explain why im always sore - day after a lift im sore. I was taught you dont get sore once your muscles get used to the motion and weight.


Pretty sure that's a big ole myth!  My hubby has been working out consistently for 15 yrs at least and he still gets sore.

And I know I can do the same leg workout from week to week and sometimes I VERY sore afterwards and other times I'm not at all


----------



## butterfly (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Any suggestions on a different name to make it more noticable?


Maybe make the stickies a different color to make them standout???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mantosof *_
> Thanks for the tips. What im gathering is that i cant do both,
> 
> *It IS possible but your training and diet have to be dialed in to perfection.*
> ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> 
> Just throw in a few pictures of scantilly clad women along with the sticky. That should solve the problem.


Now THAT, is a great idea!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

a) why is this question continually asked?
b) Who the hell wants to do the atkins diet anyway?  Why would you want to give up carbs?  Ketosis is not neccesary for fat loss.


----------



## mantosof (Nov 20, 2003)

Ive been on every diet on earth - and failed. Atkins worked for me because it reduces your cravings and hunger - thus you stay on it longer - the KEY factor in any weight loss plan. I could never have lost 50 pounds in 5 months any other way. But that me - everyone choses what plan works best for them.
That said - im totally ignorant as to weight lifting tips and muscle building skills etc..and i appreciate the responses ive received.

ive decided to continue weight lifting and cardio as before. I will add calories mostly in protein (chicken and whey powder) and add more berries to get my daily carbs up to 40 for the day.

Wont gain tons of muscle..but when im down to 150 ill be lean and mean.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2003)

I would say that you are not seeing your muscles grow for a couple of reasons:

1) carbs are anabolic......insulin is anabolic......want muscle??  Need insulin.

2) your carbs are so low that you probably always look depleted.  More carbs=more water retention=larger, fuller muscles.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2003)

Why not add some oats or brown rice for carbs?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2003)

.... and some black beans.


----------



## trigga happy (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey man 150 n 5'7"

THATS WAY TO LEAL...lol...
try staying 18.....n loosing foody fat n adding muscel mass....

trust me iv been from very fat to very skinny to what i am now....
SKINNY isnt alll that great...LOL...........

T.P


----------



## phreakypat (Nov 23, 2003)

Maybe you should try the CKD diet http://www.c-k-d.com
Low carb on the weekdays carb up on the weekends.
Retains muscle mass while losing fat.


----------



## Ezrolith (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes. - I've gone from 20 stone 99.98% bodyfat (lol) i.e. no muscle.

To 15 stone, doubled the amount i can lift on ANY exercise, gained ALOT of muscle and lost STONES of bodyfat, in about 12 months.  With no more than 20g/carbs a day the whole time.  

(I only kept on atkins this long because i was massively overweight).


----------



## IronSlingah (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Ezrolith *_
> Yes. - I've gone from 20 stone 99.98% bodyfat (lol) i.e. no muscle.
> 
> To 15 stone, doubled the amount i can lift on ANY exercise, gained ALOT of muscle and lost STONES of bodyfat, in about 12 months.  With no more than 20g/carbs a day the whole time.
> ...



what the F#$k is a stone?


----------



## Michael D (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> what the F#$k is a stone?




It is a British measurement.  One stone equals about 14 pounds.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 7, 2004)

You should be getting about 200 grams of protein, 100 carbs, and about 60 grams of fat, mostly non-saturated


----------



## brodus (Feb 7, 2004)

I think it is virtually impossible w/o a PH or AAS to lose weight as fast as the OP and retain any lean mass, especially on Atkins. 

The only nutritionists who recommend Atkins have $ to gain.  I worked for Arnold's assistant on the President's Council on Fitness in the late 90s, and Atkins is a sham.  

Yes, you lose weight quickly, but you lose your lean muscle mass and you train your body to eat in a very unhealthy way that is impossible to maintain for a lifetime without damaging your heart and your ability to grow msucles.

Old fashioned hard work (i.e. tons of cardio) and smart eating is the only way to lose weight safely while maintaining LBM. If Atkins was so magical, competition athletes would use it.


----------



## brodus (Feb 7, 2004)

And "the CKD diet" also includes a ketosis period.  This is something you should avoid at all costs if a higher LBM is your goal.

The only professionals I know of that have good results from CKD (carb starve/carb load) are distance runners who benefit from the saturated muscle glycogen levels they need on race day.


----------



## zakk (Feb 7, 2004)

Also, I don't think your eating often enough.

Add in snack meals in there with good carbs (beans, brown rice, oatmeal, veggies, etc.) that add in protien. 

I watch my carbs, but still get 100-150g per day.  Also, Timing them for some extra enery at the gym and for recovery.  But that's me


----------



## lightinfantry (Feb 8, 2004)

I have been using the Atkins diet. I have lost some weight but I am in the Infantry and it does not provide me with the enegy I need I am switching to slim fast and tuna with my multi of course. And I am gonna keep lifting


----------

